# My CampChef DLX mods



## norwestie (Dec 14, 2018)

I saw that RecTec had their wifi PID controller (presumably for their older grills) on sale for $99 and thought that it might be adapted to use with my CampChef. I ordered it and made up a simple harness. After connecting, I got 3 different errors. Turns out that my RTD was incompatible with the new controller. So I ordered a new RTD for $18 shipped. That was the trick. Now I can control on/off-cooldown, grill temp and monitor the probe temps (2 included), all via my iPhone. The temperature swings are very small, like 5ºF instead of 30º-40º. I love it!
View media item 554270View media item 554271View media item 554272View media item 554273View media item 554274View media item 554275View media item 554276


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 14, 2018)

I like it!
Actually, I _REALLY_ like it!

I dig on DYI, just built an Inkbird PID for my MES 30 smoker.
That looks cool.
If I can find the post, there's a friend who has an LG900 he wants a WiFi for.
This may be the answer.


----------



## pitchinwedge (Dec 15, 2018)

Norwestie, did the PID come with the wiring labeled already?  I’m guessing you just spliced the leads to the fan, auger, igniter, and power?

Also, thanks for sharing SonnyE!

Edit:  looked around the RecTec site.  I guess you gotta make up your own wiring harness. Can you still use their app?


----------



## norwestie (Dec 15, 2018)

The backside of the controller is marked as well as the instruction manual. My harness simply plugs in so no splicing. Everything can be returned to stock, if I need warranty work done.


----------



## pitchinwedge (Dec 15, 2018)

Pretty slick.  I might just bite the bullet.  Thanks!


----------



## OmahaMyers (Apr 13, 2019)

I have the DLX and just added the sidekick. Love the accessory - but my cover no longer fits. Anyone have a solution? I cannot find a larger cover by campchef itself.


----------



## dubob (Apr 14, 2019)

It took less than a minute to find their cover that fits a 24" pellet smoker/grill.  They also make one for their 36" models.  I have one and it fits my Woodwind with sear box perfectly.  It will fit your DLX with sidekick as well.  Click the link below.

COVER


----------



## OmahaMyers (Apr 14, 2019)

I have the cover for the 24 DLX. With the sidekick installed and hooked up it no longer fits. Thanks though.


----------

